# High Viscosity Differential Oil Thread



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been noticing that there has been more questions and talk about Differential Oil, as people ask in different threads, or make a thread themselves. Diff Oil is becoming tried out and discussed more and more, by different people. I think having a place where everyone can discuss it, is constructive to anyone looking into it, or those who don't even know about it yet. It's also a good idea to keep all Diff Oil specific conversations in one thread, to not pollute other topics or the board with topics.

There used to be a thread where everyone could post their questions, experiences, recommendations, pictures and anything else. But, that thread was locked for some weird reason, and the only place where everything specifically Diff Oil related could be discussed, is gone. 

I want to start up this thread again, and help out, like it was being done in the other thread.

If anyone has any questions specifically about Diff Oil, they can ask here, and you usually get an answer quite fast. From how to apply, what to buy, and even pictures, are all given quick answers, as you can see from the original thread.

Original Thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27563-Viscosity-of-Lubix-Found!-Cheaper-Alternative!


Here is some quick information on Diff Oil, but I'd suggest also looking at the original thread, to get more understanding.

*What is the best wt to use?*
-50k wt (50,000wt) is probably the top choice for many, but some have strayed to using a bit higher or lower numbers. 30k (30,000) is a good substitute, if 50k (50,000) cannot be found.

*What is it similar to?*
-High Viscosity Differential Oil is very similar to Lubix, and acts pretty much exactly the same. Between the two, they're nearly indistinguishable to most.

*Where can I find it?*
-Almost every hobby shop will carry Diff Oil. You will have the best luck in hobby stores that also sell either RC cars, or trains. 

*Which brands should I use?*
-The most commonly used brands are either Traxxas or Ofna. 

*How much is it?*
-It's actually very, very cheap. You get a huge amount, for a small price. Usually, they come in bottles of 50cc, for under $10. Because of how cheap it is, and how easy it is to find, it is a very good alternative lube.

*How long will it last me?*
-Once your cube is lubed with Diff Oil, it will last you many months, without having to relube. Because you usually get 50cc of Diff Oil, that means your bottle will last probably at least a year. Even with lubing multiple cubes.

*Is it hazardous for me or my cube? *
-No. It will not ruin/corrode/melt the plastic of the cube, nor is it toxic for contact with your skin. I'd avoid eating it, or pouring it in your eyes, though...

*Pictures:*
Just some pictures of the bottles, so you can get an idea of what they look like.


Spoiler
















That's about it for now. If there's anything anyone would like to add, go ahead. 
And bring on any questions, and we'll try to answer as best we can.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

Concerning the wt/ cps thing I was confused about here,  this might help.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2011)

Why do people feel the need to go out of their way to make Lubix loose money?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Why do people feel the need to go out of their way to make Lubix loose money?


 Please don't make this a thread about Lubix, as I only used it as a comparison. 
And don't start trolling like you did in the original thread.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 22, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> for under $10 (not counting S&H)



It was under $10 including S&H, where I got it. Other than that, good job!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Why do people feel the need to go out of their way to make Lubix loose money?


 
Is that really what you think this is about? Not about educating people that may have already decided to buy silicone oil and need advice?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Please don't make this a thread about Lubix, as I only used it as a comparison.
> And don't start trolling like you did in the original thread.


Actually I don't make the thread topic. I won't troll either. I'll leave that for the nubs.



b4p4076 said:


> Is that really what you think this is about? Not about educating people that have already decided to buy silicone oil and need advice?


 Educating yourself is cool and all, but I don't see why there are two threads and countless people that go around spouting that Lubix is differential oil.
Seriously, If Lubix hadn't come out, we'd all still be putting CRC in our cubes and ruining them. I like to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Educating yourself is cool and all, but I don't see why there are two threads and countless people that go around spouting that Lubix is differential oil.
> Seriously, If Lubix hadn't come out, we'd all still be putting CRC in our cubes and ruining them. I like to give credit where credit is due.


 
Sure, Lubix discovered it and deserves credit, that is true to a point. 
We might not be cubing if hadn't been for Erno Rubik. Does that mean we should all be using his original store bought cubes out of gratefulness? 

Bad analogy I know, but still...


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Sure, Lubix discovered it and deserves credit, that is true to a point.
> We wouldn't be cubing if hadn't been for Erno Rubik. Does that mean we should all be using his original store bought cubes out of gratefulness?
> 
> Bad analogy I know, but still...


 
True, but I've never bought Lubix.
Have you ever felt the difference between a GuHong/LingYun lubed with CRC and a GuHong/LingYun lubed with differential oil?


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Educating yourself is cool and all, but I don't see why there are two threads and countless people that go around spouting that Lubix is differential oil.
> Seriously, If Lubix hadn't come out, we'd all still be putting CRC in our cubes and ruining them. I like to give credit where credit is due.


 
No one has spouted that Lubix is diff oil. The OP just said that it had a similar effect.

No one is taking undeserved credit. We all know how monumental Lubix was to the community. 

Counter question: Why do people keep feeling offended whenever diff oil is mentioned? It's not like everyone is going to switch to using it. There are clearly many people who are loyal to Lubix. I don't see diff oil replacing lubix anytime soon. In fact, people who keep bringing up the implication that others are forcefully trying to decrease Lubix's revenue are only catalyzing the competition between the two. 

No one here (in this thread) is claiming one to be better than the other (so far).


----------



## choza244 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a question, Have you tried the differential oil in bigger cubes like a Vcube 7?? how is it working? is good or bad for big cubes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 22, 2011)

IMO, ElectricDoodie has the right idea since the point of the post was:



ElectricDoodie said:


> I've been noticing that there has been more questions and talk about Differential Oil, as people ask in different threads, or make a thread themselves. Diff Oil is becoming tried out and discussed more and more, by different people. I think having a place where everyone can discuss it, is constructive to anyone looking into it, or those who don't even know about it yet.



Though I might suggest he delete this part:




ElectricDoodie said:


> Lubix is High Viscosity Differential Oil. In fact, many who have tried the 2, cannot distinguish between which is which.



and for this:



EnterPseudonym said:


> Have you ever felt the difference between a GuHong/LingYun lubed with CRC and a GuHong/LingYun lubed with differential oil?



I have not. Have you? Pls share for the benefit of the community.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

choza244 said:


> I have a question, Have you tried the differential oil in bigger cubes like a Vcube 7?? how is it working? is good or bad for big cubes?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
I don't solve big cubes, so I've never tried it. I heard that it's more of a waste of Diff Oil, and that it takes way too long to apply to big cubes.
I've actually wanted to know this from someone who has actually done it, but not too many have...


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> If Lubix hadn't come out, we'd all still be putting CRC in our cubes


 
Um, silicone oil had been used by cubers years before Lubix appeared.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Though I might suggest he delete this part:


 
Done.
Changed it around, so people still understand what it feels like.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 22, 2011)

choza244 said:


> I have a question, Have you tried the differential oil in bigger cubes like a Vcube 7?? how is it working? is good or bad for big cubes?


 
I have, on a mefferts 4x4. Not good because tight cube does not go hand in hand with high viscosity oil.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> I have, on a mefferts 4x4. Not good because tight cube does not go hand in hand with high viscosity oil.


 
There's a big difference in inner surface area on a 7x7x7 when compared to a 4x4x4 though.
The 4x4x4 cubes I have react to silicone oil just as well as most 3x3x3s do.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> >No one has spouted that Lubix is diff oil. The OP just said that it had a similar effect.
> 
> Counter question: Why do people keep feeling offended whenever diff oil is mentioned? It's not like everyone is going to switch to using it. There are clearly many people who are loyal to Lubix. I don't see diff oil replacing lubix anytime soon. In fact, people who keep bringing up the implication that others are forcefully trying to decrease Lubix's revenue are only catalyzing the competition between the two.



>emolover, emolover everywhere. Who actually promotes differential oil as shock oil.

I don't get offended by people discussing it, but when they go out of their way to say it's better (in one way or another) I do. 



Stefan said:


> Um, silicone oil had been used by cubers years before Lubix appeared.


Yes I know, but most people were using CRC and Jigaloo before Lubix was released. 



> I have not. Have you? Pls share for the benefit of the community.


I have. The acetone in CRC that melts plastic, ruins the cube. They feel nothing alike. CRC makes cubes crappy.


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> >emolover, emolover everywhere. Who actually promotes differential oil as shock oil.


 
lolwut?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> While this may be true, you can't claim that Lubix was the original and discovered high viscosity silicone oil. They really only popularized it, which are two very different things.


 Yes differential oil was created/discovered in the 80s for RC cars, but how many people, before Lubix, used strictly differential oil (not shock oil)?



cyoubx said:


> lolwut?


Look around a bit.


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Look around a bit.


 
I'm not understanding what this has to do with shock oil at all. Or emolover for that matter.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> >emolover, emolover everywhere. Who actually promotes differential oil as shock oil.


 
Why bring him into this? He hasn't even posted yet.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 22, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> There's a big difference in inner surface area on a 7x7x7 when compared to a 4x4x4 though.
> The 4x4x4 cubes I have react to silicone oil just as well as most 3x3x3s do.



My 4x4 did not react well. Because of that, I have avoided using diff oil in my 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 (all V-cubes). Just silicone spray. Can you confirm if V-cubes react well with diff oil (don't want a assembly mess on my hand to remove it later). 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> My 4x4 did not react well. Because of that, I have avoided using diff oil in my 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 (all V-cubes). Just silicone spray. Can you confirm if V-cubes react well with diff oil (don't want a assembly mess on my hand to remove it later).
> 
> Thanks.


 
I had a QJ 4x4x4 that was very unpleasant because it was so loose. A few days ago, in desperation, I added lots of 50K differential lube to it (probably about 20 drops), and now it's pretty nice. Not as fast as a QJ should be, but I can still do a U2 flick.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> lolwut?


 


cyoubx said:


> I'm not understanding what this has to do with shock oil at all. Or emolover for that matter.


 


iEnjoyCubing said:


> Why bring him into this? He hasn't even posted yet.


 
In my original reply, I tried to denote my two statements. Apparently i didn't try hard enough.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 22, 2011)

choza244 said:


> I have a question, Have you tried the differential oil in bigger cubes like a Vcube 7?? how is it working? is good or bad for big cubes?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've tried Izo Lube on big cubes 5 and 7. It's amazing on the 5x5 and works wonders for it. My point of comparison is shock oil - for those of you who weren't around when V Cubes came out, Shock Oil is to V Cube like Lubix is to Guhong. They sort of came out at the same time and were notorious for working together. All of these lubes mentioned are exactly the same thing, just different viscosity. It's all silicone oil. As for the 7x7 it is better but it doesn't spread very well, and it takes a lot. Not worth it in my opinion shock oil still works best. 



On the topic of giving credit to Lubix; does he actually make anything? Or is he simply buying a specific viscosity of silicone oil, putting it in syringes, and calling it something else?

Oh, and I have felt numerous cubes lubed with CRC and then again lubed with shock oil, and then again lubed with Izo Lube. I think bp(insertnumbershere) hit the nail on the head with his analogy. Regardless there are still lazy cubers who will pay more than 30 dollars to have a cube assembled, modded, tensioned, lubed, etc. Kind of sad really.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> 1.On the topic of giving credit to Lubix; does he actually make anything? Or is he simply buying a specific viscosity of silicone oil, putting it in syringes, and calling it something else?
> 
> 2.Oh, and I have felt numerous cubes lubed with CRC and then again lubed with shock oil, and then again lubed with Izo Lube. I think bp(insertnumbershere) hit the nail on the head with his analogy. Regardless there are still lazy cubers who will pay more than 30 dollars to have a cube assembled, modded, tensioned, lubed, etc. Kind of sad really.


 
1. "Ultimate" Mod, "Elite" Mod, and GuHong/LingYun specific anchors.

2. Indeed.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 22, 2011)

would 60 w shock fluid work? is it close to lubix?


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> In my original reply, I tried to denote my two statements. Apparently i didn't try hard enough.


 
I got it. I didn't notice the > in the quote. That's my bad.

I was referring to this particular thread, not in general.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 22, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> would 60 w shock fluid work? is it close to lubix?


 
It will work fine, but it's way closer to Maru lube than Lubix.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> would 60 w shock fluid work? is it close to lubix?


 This is nowhere near Lubix, or Diff Oil. 

60wt Shock Oil is much more watery, like Maru.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 22, 2011)

okay then. where can i buy traxxas?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 22, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> okay then. where can i buy traxxas?


 
Many online RC shops have it. I bought mine here.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> okay then. where can i buy traxxas?





ElectricDoodie said:


> Where can I find it?
> -Almost every hobby shop will carry Diff Oil. You will have the best luck in hobby stores that also sell either RC cars, or trains.


 

If you are talking about online, just search it. 
http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-differential-50K-weight/dp/B000BOLVFI


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 22, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> okay then. where can i buy traxxas?



here:http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-differential-50K-weight/dp/B000BOLVFI/ref=sr_1_1?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1311357563&sr=1-1


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 22, 2011)

any brick and mortar stores?


----------



## Hershey (Jul 22, 2011)

Cameron actually compared Traxxas to Lubix.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> any brick and mortar stores?


 Again,



ElectricDoodie said:


> Where can I find it?
> -Almost every hobby shop will carry Diff Oil. You will have the best luck in hobby stores that also sell either RC cars, or trains.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 22, 2011)

yes thanks.


----------



## CubicNL (Jul 22, 2011)

There's one thing not clear to me..
Are diff oil and shock oil the same thing or do they react totally different?


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 22, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> There's one thing not clear to me..
> Are diff oil and shock oil the same thing or do they react totally different?


 
It's a different viscosity between the two.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> There's one thing not clear to me..
> Are diff oil and shock oil the same thing or do they react totally different?


 
It's like the difference between the consistency of Nutella and Juice.

Diff oil is very thick, while shock oil is more runny.


----------



## Nujabesfe (Jul 22, 2011)

How much diff oil do you need in a 3x3 (and 4x4)?
And how long does it last?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> How much diff oil do you need in a 3x3 (and 4x4)?
> And how long does it last?


 
I depends. One drop in each center and one for the pieces seems to be the general trend. Some prefer the pieces unlubed though. Experiment a bit...

EDIT

Check out the Lubix guide.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2011)

Team Losi 50k is the Diff. oil I use.


----------



## Nujabesfe (Jul 22, 2011)

what is 50k wt in cs


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> what is 50k wt in cs


 
Good question: 

http://www.offroad-cult.org/Special/cps_wt_umrechnung/cps_wt_convert.php

I have my doubts about that converter though.

2,291,130 cps...?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 22, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> what is 50k wt in cs


 
Sorry, I have to. HERE!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 22, 2011)

The usage of pure silicone oils in speedcubes could be traced as far back as 2008, and I think there are even earlier discussions, just didn't bother to search more thoroughly.

So yeah, you get the point.


----------



## Nujabesfe (Jul 22, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Good question:
> 
> http://www.offroad-cult.org/Special/cps_wt_umrechnung/cps_wt_convert.php
> 
> ...


 
i got 637 cps?


----------



## Nujabesfe (Jul 22, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Good question:
> 
> http://www.offroad-cult.org/Special/cps_wt_umrechnung/cps_wt_convert.php
> 
> ...


 
and i wanted cs not cps


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 22, 2011)

According to that converter, 50K WT = 2,291,130 CPS.

Random link: here


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> and i wanted cs not cps


 
It says cps on a lot of the bottles, that's why I looked up that converter.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's another thread I found, with pictures of how it looks like when you buy it from hardware stores:

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=10279&extra=&highlight=%BC%D7%BB%F9

(Need to login to see the pic)



daniel0731ex said:


> The usage of pure silicone oils in speedcubes could be traced as far back as 2008, and I think there are even earlier discussions, just didn't bother to search more thoroughly.
> 
> So yeah, you get the point.



*EDIT: Here are the pictures in the thread*


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> i got 637 cps?


 


b4p4076 said:


> Good question:
> 
> http://www.offroad-cult.org/Special/cps_wt_umrechnung/cps_wt_convert.php
> 
> ...


 
WT is a non-standard measurement. It varies from company to company. Go for cSt rating. Speaking of which, I just found this site that will help determine cSt Value between manufactures.

Edit: That site is for shock oil values, but if you find the manufactures that use a linear progression for their WT to cSt shock oils, then you can figure out the WT you'll need/want.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> WT is a non-standard measurement. It varies from company to company. Go for cSt rating. Speaking of which, I just found this site that will help determine cSt Value between manufactures.
> 
> Edit: That site is for shock oil values, but if you find the manufactures that use a linear progression for their WT to cSt shock oils, then you can figure out the WT you'll need/want. BTW, Lubix is ~45,000 cSt.


 
Brilliant!  We need this information added to the OP.


----------



## Jaxon Peterson (Jul 22, 2011)

I couldn't agree more! The only thing that competition does is force the company to prove themselves/find new ways of being the best. 
If Lubix is the best (which I personally think it is) then they will come out on top.

I'd love to see some comparing reviews!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> The usage of pure silicone oils in speedcubes could be traced as far back as 2008, and I think there are even earlier discussions, just didn't bother to search more thoroughly.



One from 2005:
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/18550


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I had a QJ 4x4x4 that was very unpleasant because it was so loose. A few days ago, in desperation, I added lots of 50K differential lube to it (probably about 20 drops), and now it's pretty nice. Not as fast as a QJ should be, but I can still do a U2 flick.


 
20 drops? that's practically drowning the cube. You sure?
Maybe I am just doing it wrong. Will retry...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 22, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> 20 drops? that's practically drowning the cube. You sure?
> Maybe I am just doing it wrong. Will retry...


 
Nope, you're right. You should never need that much. I think he probably hit a point somewhere in there where it didn't make a difference how much more he put in. 20 drops is ludicrous.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> 20 drops? that's practically drowning the cube. You sure?
> Maybe I am just doing it wrong. Will retry...


 
My Dayan-Mf8 required Lubix abuse before it got to where is now. So more can be better on some cubes. But it wasn't 20 drops 

Lubix Superior? http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29261-Lubix-Superior


----------



## Nujabesfe (Jul 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> WT is a non-standard measurement. It varies from company to company. Go for cSt rating. Speaking of which, I just found this site that will help determine cSt Value between manufactures.
> 
> Edit: That site is for shock oil values, but if you find the manufactures that use a linear progression for their WT to cSt shock oils, then you can figure out the WT you'll need/want.


 
did you say lubix was 45,000 cSt?


----------



## CubicNL (Jul 22, 2011)

One question about diff and shock oil..
Do they both go in wt?
If so, does 40k wt shock oil the same to a cube as 40k wt diff oil does?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> One question about diff and shock oil..
> Do they both go in wt?
> If so, does 40k wt shock oil the same to a cube as 40k wt diff oil does?


 
We're still trying to figure that part out bruv...


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 22, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> One question about diff and shock oil..
> Do they both go in wt?
> If so, does 40k wt shock oil the same to a cube as 40k wt diff oil does?


 
Diff oil is generally higher-viscosity oil (in the thousands), while shock oil refers to lower-viscosity oil (less than 100(0)).

You won't find 40K "shock oil".


----------



## Nujabesfe (Jul 23, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Team Losi 50k is the Diff. oil I use.


 
does it have some sort of dispensing tip so you can lube the core?


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 23, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> does it have some sort of dispensing tip so you can lube the core?


 
From the pics, I would say no.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 23, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> How much diff oil do you need in a 3x3 (and 4x4)?


The same as Lubix, which is about 1 drop on each point that touches the core, and one on a cubie.

If you need help, the Lubix website has a instruction section with video, to teach you how to do it. Just apply Diff Oil the same way.





> And how long does it last?





ElectricDoodie said:


> *How long will it last me?*
> -Once your cube is lubed with Diff Oil, it will last you many months, without having to relube. Because you usually get 50cc of Diff Oil, that means your bottle will last probably at least a year. Even with lubing multiple cubes.







.


b4p4076 said:


> Brilliant!  We need this information added to the OP.


 Really think I should have that information added?




EnterPseudonym said:


> WT is a non-standard measurement. It varies from company to company. Go for cSt rating. Speaking of which, I just found this site that will help determine cSt Value between manufactures.
> 
> Edit: That site is for shock oil values, but if you find the manufactures that use a linear progression for their WT to cSt shock oils, then you can figure out the WT you'll need/want. BTW, Lubix is ~45,000 cSt.









.


CubicNL said:


> One question about diff and shock oil..
> Do they both go in wt?
> If so, does 40k wt shock oil the same to a cube as 40k wt diff oil does?


 Like it was said, anything in the thousands is usually Diff Oil, as it is much thicker. Anything under 100 or in the hundreds, is shock oil, which is much more runny.

I've never seen someone call anything in the thousands as shock oil, unless it was *Diff* Shock Oil.






Nujabesfe said:


> does it have some sort of dispensing tip so you can lube the core?


 Traxxas comes with a dispenser tip, which can be seen in the photos of the OP.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Nope, you're right. You should never need that much. I think he probably hit a point somewhere in there where it didn't make a difference how much more he put in. 20 drops is ludicrous.


 
I don't think you understand the purpose. This was not normal usage. The idea was to fill in the spaces, because the cube was too loose. Now it's not too loose. All I know is that before it was pretty much unusable, and now it's really quite decent. I think it's an interesting solution for non-adjustable cubes that are way too loose.

I've never used more than a drop or two in any other cube.


----------



## Florian (Jul 23, 2011)

In the shop where i buy my diff oil Viscosity 50-1200 is shockoil and 5000-50000 is diffoil


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 23, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I don't think you understand the purpose. This was not normal usage. The idea was to fill in the spaces, because the cube was too loose. Now it's not too loose. All I know is that before it was pretty much unusable, and now it's really quite decent. I think it's an interesting solution for non-adjustable cubes that are way too loose.
> 
> I've never used more than a drop or two in any other cube.


 
Sorry for the misunderstanding, but I was saying 20 drops is ludicrous for _normal_ usage. I just wanted to make sure that the other guy didn't go and put that amount for normal lubrication. However, you're right, I did misunderstand the purpose (although in hindsight it makes perfect sense. Always 20/20 after the fact...).


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 23, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> did you say lubix was 45,000 cSt?



It was kind of a guess. That's why I removed it. But I'd say it's in the range of 70,000 cSt to 40,000 cSt 



Nujabesfe said:


> does it have some sort of dispensing tip so you can lube the core?



It does, but it's not a fine point tip, so it can be difficult to get into the core piece some times, as well as on the screw head, the bottom of torpedos, and in between the core piece and the core itself.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a good alternative if you live in the uk. It worked wonders on my v cube 5 and square 1 also made my guhong feel as good as new. The shipping took less than 24 hours and only cost £5.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultimate-Diff-Oil-All-1-8th-Losi-Hobao-Cars-40-000-wt-/160596578062?pt=UK_ToysGames_RadioControlled_JN&hash=item25644d4f0e#ht_1430wt_989


----------



## radmin (Jul 26, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> IMO, ElectricDoodie has the right idea since the point of the post was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recently purchased a new set of each Dayan cube, most in black and white. I'm going to make a video about how they compare and how different lubes turned out.

here is a taste:
GoHong- the pieces react drastically to Diff oil. It made the cube Gummy/creamy. Once the lube is wiped out it reverts to a crispier feel. So as far as the pieces go, lube then wipe leaves just enough. Even 1 drop on 1 piece kicks the GuHong into gummy mode.

I have found GuHong-ZhanChi to all react drastically to Diff Oil. I ended up wiping Diff oil off the pieces each. After wiping off the the ZhanChi it is the only one that remained gummy. I don't recommend ever putting Diff oil on ZhanChi pieces. My second ZhanChi has never been touched by Diff oil, the difference is amazing. It's got a much drier, crispier feel. 

About big cubes. My big cubes are v-Cubes. 5-7 didn't improve with Diff oil on the pieces. It's very difficult to not over lube large cubes. I found Jigaloo to give the best performance boost.

Some of my 4x4s responded well to Diff Oil. Dayan+Mf8 and Shengshou most notably.
Maru 4 became gummy and X-cube 4 had a squeeky pieces that only Jigaloo helped.

For reference, I bought Lubix when it first came out. At the time it was $5. By the time I ran out and went to buy more it had doubled in price. Hello diff oil. I don't know what authentic Lubix is but Diff oil is close enough in results. To me they look the same, feel the same and perform the about same.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 26, 2011)

I just picked up some Factory Team 7000 cSt differential fluid today. I'll clean out my LingYun, see how it performs, and then I'll post results along with some pictures of the two bottles I have (for size comp) and the syringe i'm using.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 26, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> It was kind of a guess. That's why I removed it. But I'd say it's in the range of 70,000 cSt to 40,000 cSt



Bummer. I thought you knew for a fact...

30000wt seems very close to Lubix IMO.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 26, 2011)

There's the size comparisons. The "syringe" is a disposable one with a fine tip that I cut most of the end off of.

My thought's of 50k vs 7k: I felt more of a speed boost in this cube vs the 50k.



b4p4076 said:


> Bummer. I thought you knew for a fact...
> 
> 30000wt seems very close to Lubix IMO.


 
Well, I do know, but I don't really want to post it.


----------



## stoic (Jul 27, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> This is a good alternative if you live in the uk. It worked wonders on my v cube 5 and square 1 also made my guhong feel as good as new. The shipping took less than 24 hours and only cost £5.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultimate-Diff-Oil-All-1-8th-Losi-Hobao-Cars-40-000-wt-/160596578062?pt=UK_ToysGames_RadioControlled_JN&hash=item25644d4f0e#ht_1430wt_989


 
Cheers for this; I was going to buy this http://www.amazon.co.uk/REELY-SILIC...AE5K/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1311770131&sr=8-5 until I saw your post but your alternative is way cheaper


----------



## DrJorge (Jul 27, 2011)

*Anything on this link good*

i found a hobby store rather close to my home and was wondering if any thing on this link was good. http://www.hobbyfever.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=lube


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 27, 2011)

DrJorge said:


> i found a hobby store rather close to my home and was wondering if any thing on this link was good. http://www.hobbyfever.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=lube


 
I use Ofna 50k and it's nice. However, I'm not sure the one you linked is ideal. The bottle may lack a tip, so applying it may be difficult.


----------



## DrJorge (Jul 27, 2011)

which one theres 2 or are they the same thing


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 27, 2011)

DrJorge said:


> i found a hobby store rather close to my home and was wondering if any thing on this link was good. http://www.hobbyfever.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=lube





DrJorge said:


> which one theres 2 or are they the same thing


 
Looking at your link, there's no way to tell if any of it is good. Maybe I'm just having a hard time finding it, but there doesn't seem to be any viscosity measurement of the Diff Oils. Without an measurements of any kind, such as wt or cst, there's no real way for us to say if it's good or bad. Things like "Ultra Thick Differential lubricant" doesn't really mean anything.


Also, I see the Losi Diff Oil, which someone else just mentioned it here. The problem is the same though, where we have no idea what its viscosity is.


----------



## DrJorge (Jul 28, 2011)

*is this one right*



cyoubx said:


> I use Ofna 50k and it's nice. However, I'm not sure the one you linked is ideal. The bottle may lack a tip, so applying it may be difficult.


 
is this one the one you used http://www.hobbyfever.com/product_info.php?products_id=267 or is it any better theres also a 30,000 w one

But i also found this now http://www.hobbyfever.com/product_info.php?products_id=4001 ive heard traxxas is good


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 28, 2011)

DrJorge said:


> is this one the one you used http://www.hobbyfever.com/product_info.php?products_id=267 or is it any better theres also a 30,000 w one


1,000wt is completely different from 50,000wt. If you want to go with 30k, instead of 50k, it's a good substitute.
But 1,000 is not the right one. Even 3,000 isn't the right one, since both those number appear on that link...



> But i also found this now http://www.hobbyfever.com/product_info.php?products_id=4001 ive heard traxxas is good


Traxxas 50k is the one that I use, and most people use (along with Ofna). Camcuber even has a review of it, compared to Lubix. He actually said that he is going to start stocking 50k Traxxas in his store.


----------



## Winston Yang (Jul 29, 2011)

It Kinda Cost Alot


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 29, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> It Kinda Cost Alot


 
Seriously? First, if you do even a meager amount of research, you'd realize that it's much cheaper than the lubricants that some compare this to. Secondly, isn't this the fourth or fifth thread you've spammed with almost meaningless posts?

Please, don't mistake me for a flamer (as fun as it can be). I'm trying to save your butt from the real flamers. Try lurking for a while, then come back when you've got a feel for our community's etiquette.

::EDIT:: Make that sixth or seventh...


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 1, 2011)

Today I recieved my 2 bottles of OFNA Diff-Lock Silicone Oil 30,000 wtg. 
After playing around with little blobs of this stuff and Lubix, there are no noticeable differences. And of course, they are soluble in each other.

I was squeezing the OFNA silicone into the Lubix syringe held between my knees, then the cap burst off, lol. 
I lost a blob of silicone, but luckily the high viscosity prevented much escaping the bottle.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 1, 2011)

Where abouts did you get your Diff Oil, Zane?
Also how much did it cost with shipping to your place?


----------



## sauso (Aug 1, 2011)

i'm keen to see the difference zane. let us know  als how where did you get it?


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 1, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Where abouts did you get your Diff Oil, Zane?
> Also how much did it cost with shipping to your place?


I bought from HeliDirect, for some reason the 30,000 wt isn't showing up.
I wasn't desperate so I think I took the cheapest shipping (just a few dollars). I ordered on the 15th of July.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for that, I brought my Diff oil for $3 from toyworld. The only problem is it is 5000cst but it works fine for me


----------



## CRO (Aug 2, 2011)

Ofna, Traxxas, or it's the same?


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 2, 2011)

CRO said:


> Ofna, Traxxas, or it's the same?


 
They're pretty much the same.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 2, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Thanks for that, I brought my Diff oil for $3 from toyworld. The only problem is it is 5000cst but it works fine for me


 
I prefer my 7k over my 50k


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Aug 2, 2011)

I got my traxxas 50K diff oil off eBay for 4 dollars. It's worked well for me so far. I need to try it out on bigger cubes, though. 

Question: Anyone know where I can buy a lock-able syringe (like at walmart)?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 2, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> I got my traxxas 50K diff oil off eBay for 4 dollars. It's worked well for me so far. I need to try it out on bigger cubes, though.
> 
> *Question: Anyone know where I can buy a lock-able syringe (like at walmart)?*



I've been looking for one for a while, even offered to buy one off of izovire (no response). The best one I could find for $.48 was the one in my picture previously.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 2, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> Question: Anyone know where I can buy a lock-able syringe (like at walmart)?


 
Someone on this site has posted pictures of the syringes and dispensing tips, very similar to the ones Lubix uses. I can't remember who it was, though... He even had prices. .05 cents for the locking dispensing tips.

Anyway, I believe they were all hospital equipment, which can easily be found. You just gotta know what to look for, lol.

Edit:
Found the post. (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...r-Alternative!&p=574769&viewfull=1#post574769)

They're called Luer Lock Syringes. The dispensing tip is called XT-18 luer lock 18 gauge applicator tip. The tip is only ~.05 cents.
If you just search that stuff on Google, you'll get plenty of places online to order them. Now, for an actual nearby store to buy them from, I don't know.


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 3, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> It Kinda Cost Alot


umm... diff oil is $8 at 50 cc and lubix is $10 for 2cc, if you were to pay that many tubes of lubix for that amount of diff oil, that would cost $250 for all that lubix, you just saved your self ~$240!


----------



## Nujabesfe (Aug 14, 2011)

Question: If i mixed 30k and 50k wt oils together, would they blend together into 40k wt?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 24, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> Question: If i mixed 30k and 50k wt oils together, would they blend together into 40k wt?


 
I've never tried it, and I don't anyone else who has. 
I don't think that's how those fluids work, but I could be completely wrong on that.

But, why would you want to do that? 50k is fine, and so is 30k. And if you have both, just mix a tiny bit together, and see how it works.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't see that happening...mixing 30k and 50k and getting 40k


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 24, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> Question: If i mixed 30k and 50k wt oils together, would they blend together into 40k wt?


 
I think adding 50k to 30k will give it more wt but i don't think it will make it 40k 

There's no real need to mix them anyway


----------



## timeless (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Racers-Edge-...Accessories&hash=item4aad8a5ace#ht_2657wt_906
anyone tries this brand?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Racers-Edge-...Accessories&hash=item4aad8a5ace#ht_2657wt_906
> anyone tries this brand?


 
Not that exact brand, but I'm pretty sure the one I use is an affiliated company. It's pretty good, except I would recommend 30k wt over 50k.


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Not that exact brand, but I'm pretty sure the one I use is an affiliated company. It's pretty good, except I would recommend 30k wt over 50k.


 
oh but people said 50k is more like lubix


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have some 50k weight shock oil that works wayy better than Lubix. Plus it was only $5 for 70 cc's (CAD), and for that much Lubix it would cost $180. It's the best bang for your buck.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> It's the best bang for your buck.


 
That. Sounds weird...


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I have some 50k weight shock oil that works wayy better than Lubix. Plus it was only $5 for 70 cc's (CAD), and for that much Lubix it would cost $180. It's the best bang for your buck.


 
what store did you buy it at? i know someone who lives in winnipeg too


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> what store did you buy it at? i know someone who lives in winnipeg too



I bought it at Eliminator RC (It's a RC store in downtown), is the person a cuber?


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I bought it at Eliminator RC (It's a RC store in downtown), is the person a cuber?


 
not really, he quit


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I bought it at Eliminator RC (It's a RC store in downtown), is the person a cuber?


 
all i see is 30k, and 50k is like $12


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> all i see is 30k, and 50k is like $12


 
Mine is 50k, 70cc's, and cost 5.59. Is that person you on Speedsolving?


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Mine is 50k, 70cc's, and cost 5.59. Is that person you on Speedsolving?


 
no hes not serious


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> no hes not serious



??


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> ??


 
hes a casual cuber and doesnt speed cube

could you link me to the page for the 50k wt 
cant find it


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> could you link me to the page for the 50k wt cant find it


 
I bought it in the store soo...


----------



## nicoc77 (Sep 29, 2011)

please help me, i want to know which one of this should i buy? http://www.automodelismosj.com/index.php?cPath=1_32_34. they are measured in cps so what is the equivalent to 50k wt. thanks


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 29, 2011)

nicoc77 said:


> please help me, i want to know which one of this should i buy? http://www.automodelismosj.com/index.php?cPath=1_32_34. they are measured in cps so what is the equivalent to 50k wt. thanks


 Google for a unit converter.
Link didn't lead me anywhere btw


----------



## nicoc77 (Sep 29, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Google for a unit converter.
> Link didn't lead me anywhere btw



I did it but the result is that 50k wt is more than 2 million cps. Link work for me here it is again:

http://www.automodelismosj.com/index.php?cPath=1_32_34&sort=3a&products_id=35

Thanks.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 29, 2011)

nicoc77 said:


> Link work for me here it is again:
> http://www.automodelismosj.com/index.php?cPath=1_32_34&sort=3a&products_id=35


 
How are you getting anything there, whatever I do on that site I just end up with a "There are no products to list in this category." message. I think I've tried converting it before and got in the millions (if that's a meaningless number it could be due to the fact that wt isn't a standard measurement and is kinda guessed at), what options are available on the site?


----------



## nicoc77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Godmil said:


> How are you getting anything there, whatever I do on that site I just end up with a "There are no products to list in this category." message.



Oh, I see... They sell "Ultimate Racing" brand differential silicone oil and the viscosity ranges are from 1.000 CPS to 60.000 CPS. I will try to find the equivalent to 50k wt for this brand. Maybe I could get a "Team Losi" diff silicone, I think they put the viscosity in wt.

Here is a pic of the product:


Spoiler


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 29, 2011)

nicoc77 said:


> Maybe I could get a "Team Losi" diff silicone, I think they put the viscosity in wt.


 
Team Losi is a good one, and has been used by other people on this forum.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 30, 2011)

how is 100k wt silicone? not sure if i should get 50k or 100k.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 30, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> how is 100k wt silicone? not sure if i should get 50k or 100k.


 
As it's been said in this thread numerous times, and is in the OP, 50k wt is better.


----------



## iShadows (Dec 18, 2011)

*Traxxas 50K or 30K Lube*

Hello again! I just swa in ebay three different kinds of Traxxas... And I was like which to choose.. what the difference between 30K, 50K Traxxas Lube, does this melt cube, is a better alternative lubricant for cubes, any difference between Lubix and Traxxas? and I also noticed that 50K lube ends with 5136 and 5137 and difference?


----------



## Shamankian (Dec 18, 2011)

The 30k and 50k is a unit that express the thickness of the stuff. 50k will be a lot thicker than 10k for example. I believe that Lubix is close to 50k and a lot of people choose 50k. If you do choose 30k, it will be just fine as well though. None of them will melt or damage your cube.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the 50k, and its really good. Haven't tried the 30k, but 50k is a safe bet.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 18, 2011)

It's hard to say. Someone once stated that Lubix is 45k but it was never confirmed. It's hard to define a standard because brands have different standards of measurement...

EDIT

Wrong link, searching for the correct one...

http://www.rcrcr.com/index.php?opti...hock-oil-cps-vs-wt&catid=31:general&Itemid=46


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, lets first start on the cateory of lubrication. Lubrication is a method to reduce friction. There are two types of friction relating to the cube. These types are static and dynamic. Static friction relates to the amount of energy required to *start* moving the object. Dynamic friction relates to the amount of energy needed to keep it going. But, a successful lubricant needs to increase the smoothness while reducing the static friction.

After we have that cleared, i will answer the questions to the best of my ability.

What is the difference between 30K and 50K oil?

The 50K is more popular and thicker, this means it will last longer. If you are looking for price, the 50K will last you longer, therefore reducing the (Price=AmountSpent)*UsesBeforeRunOut ratio. In my opinion, the 30K Oil seems to make it run faster, too fast. I literaly lost control every 4 turns, having to re-adjust.

Will it melt my cube?

No, most Silicone oils will *not* melt your cube, but beware with Jig A Loo as it can melt your cube if you don't fully disassemble it.

Is it a better alternative lube for my cubes?

Yes, it is really an amazing lubricant, and it is more cost efficient than lubix.

 Is there a difference between Lubix and Traxxas?

Yes, there is a tiny difference, but it is usually not noticable. Most professional cuber use Lubix for the very small edge over traxxas. Lubix also comes with a cool syringe. 

For the last question, I personally just thing it is something that does not matter that much.

I hope you have read this post because it took a lot of my energy. As a conclusion, the 50K wt oil is better.


----------



## iShadows (Dec 18, 2011)

Cuberty said:


> Ok, lets first start on the cateory of lubrication. Lubrication is a method to reduce friction. There are two types of friction relating to the cube. These types are static and dynamic. Static friction relates to the amount of energy required to *start* moving the object. Dynamic friction relates to the amount of energy needed to keep it going. But, a successful lubricant needs to increase the smoothness while reducing the static friction.
> 
> After we have that cleared, i will answer the questions to the best of my ability.
> 
> ...



LOL, I take my time to read it , Your answer was really helpful, I appreciate your help . Thanks and Bless!
Also thanks for the other poeple that reply for this thread, thanks a lot


----------



## iShadows (Dec 18, 2011)

Does it last like Maru?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 19, 2011)

Nope, it lasts much, much longer than maru lube


----------



## iShadows (Dec 19, 2011)

like Lubix?


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, they are nearly or exactly the same thing.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a Guhong with Lubix and another one with 50k Diff Oil.
Both of them have lasted for about 6 months so far. I used to do over 100 solves a day. That's amount has gone down, but you can still see it lasts quite a lot.


----------



## Chrisalead (Jan 12, 2012)

What would be the french translation of "50k Diff Oil" ?


----------



## cubelover111 (Jan 12, 2012)

can anybody tell me about a store which sells differential oil and have free shipping, coz where i live shipping costs way much and the time taken is same as free shipping.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 12, 2012)

cubelover111 said:


> can anybody tell me about a store which sells differential oil and have free shipping, coz where i live shipping costs way much and the time taken is same as free shipping.


 
Go to the nearest RC/air modelism shop, they will surely have tons of it.


----------



## Pete the Geek (Jan 12, 2012)

Chrisalead said:


> What would be the french translation of "50k Diff Oil" ?


Je ne trouve pas écrit, mais il serait littéralement "huile du différentiel 50k".


----------



## NOLAcuber (Jan 15, 2012)

If the diff oil doesn't have a good applicator tip just use a wooden toothpick. I picked up a tube of the team losi 30k. I've lubed 7 cubes with it and it doesn't look like I've touched the tube. 
I used some on my lanlan 4x4 and it helped wonders, but I used some on my lanlan 2x2's and it slowed em down quite a bit. To the point of being gummy almost. Gonna take em back apart and clean it all out.


----------



## Kurbitur (Mar 7, 2012)

Is wt30 and wt40 to thick or?


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 7, 2012)

Andrew Ricci recommended 30wt and it has been great. Just a couple of drops does the trick!


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Mar 12, 2012)

does anyone know where to find diff oil in canada?

ive looked it up on traxxas' site but it doesnt say where is canada

EDIT: specifically near Toronto area or chains?


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 12, 2012)

piggybacking previous post if anyone knows a place to buy diff oil in maryland (namely closer to baltimore area) rather than trying to amazon/ebay/*insert online store here* it


----------



## Windsor (Mar 13, 2012)

@aznanimedude the first link should help a bit:

http://www.bing.com/search?q=hobby+shops+near+baltimore&form=DLCDF8&pc=MDDC&src=IE-SearchBox


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 13, 2012)

Traxxas 50K is amazing!

Just lubed my ZhanChi with that, and the cube is better than ever before


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 18, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Traxxas 50K is amazing!
> 
> Just lubed my ZhanChi with that, and the cube is better than ever before


 
Glad it helped you out!


----------



## Pete the Geek (Mar 19, 2012)

ThtDarnNeighbor said:


> does anyone know where to find diff oil in canada?
> 
> ive looked it up on traxxas' site but it doesnt say where is canada
> 
> EDIT: specifically near Toronto area or chains?


HobbyHobby sells Traxxas 50K Differential Oil. They also do mail order (though their minimum shipping is $7). They are located in Mississauga. It doesn't say the size of the Traxxas on the website, but it looks to be a 50cc bottle.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 21, 2012)

Is this good? http://www.amazon.com/OFNA-Racing-S...7MII/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332351961&sr=8-1
It's OFNA 50,000 wt silicone, is that close to the equivalent of lubix, or should I go with this traxxas? http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-differential-weight-TRA5137/dp/B000BOLVFI/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_t_3

The OFNA is 3 times larger in volume, and is just slightly more expensive.

(I also posted this in the lubrication thread, but I'm in a rush, so I figured I'd ask both places and see which one I got an answer to first.)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 7, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Is this good? http://www.amazon.com/OFNA-Racing-S...7MII/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332351961&sr=8-1
> It's OFNA 50,000 wt silicone, is that close to the equivalent of lubix, or should I go with this traxxas? http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-differential-weight-TRA5137/dp/B000BOLVFI/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_t_3
> 
> The OFNA is 3 times larger in volume, and is just slightly more expensive.
> ...


 
This is probably too late, but both Traxxas 50k wt and Ofna 50k wt are pretty much just as good as the other. These are the 2 types of Diff Oil that people usually use to replace Lubix.
Get whichever one you prefer by price or size or whatever, and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Hermanio (Apr 15, 2012)

I am trying this out ASAP since it seems Shengshou HATES any silicone spray. How would it work in a Guhong, I have no idea.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Is this good? http://www.amazon.com/OFNA-Racing-S...7MII/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332351961&sr=8-1
> It's OFNA 50,000 wt silicone, is that close to the equivalent of lubix, or should I go with this traxxas? http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-differential-weight-TRA5137/dp/B000BOLVFI/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_t_3
> 
> The OFNA is 3 times larger in volume, and is just slightly more expensive.
> ...


 
I would go with the traxxas. It's cheaper, and you never ever need that much lube.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 27, 2012)

Hermanio said:


> I am trying this out ASAP since it seems Shengshou HATES any silicone spray. How would it work in a Guhong, I have no idea.



To anyone who looks at this thread with the same question, it works perfectly on Guhongs. It works the same as Lubix, and you know those go well together.


----------



## canadiancuber (Oct 21, 2012)

*Where to buy shock oil*

Does anyone know where i can buy shock oil near markham? i dont wanna wait online for shipping. im lf 20 wt or 25 wt. i googled hobby shops, rc hobby shops, i couldnt find one. thanks in advance


----------



## D3rpMcHerp (Oct 21, 2012)

I got this 30k Shock Oil at BestBuy.


----------



## canadiancuber (Oct 21, 2012)

what does 30k mean im confused lol

edit: also how well does it work?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 21, 2012)

canadiancuber said:


> what does 30k mean im confused lol
> 
> edit: also how well does it work?


lets say this: it turned my rubiks brand to about the same as a guhong. and my guhong that was as bad as a rubiks brand into almost better than my stickerless zhanchi. its the same if not better than lubix.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 24, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> lets say this: it turned my rubiks brand to about the same as a guhong. and my guhong that was as bad as a rubiks brand into almost better than my stickerless zhanchi. its the same if not better than lubix.



I honestly feel this is a very big over exaggeration. Although shock/differential oil makes your cubes good, it most defiantly won't turn a Rubik's brand into a GuHong.

It's worth it, get it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 24, 2012)

LUBRICATION in itself can do that though.

I have had a 3x3x2 crazy cube come in (a Dian Sheng) that barely turned and I was afraid to even break it when I would force it more. So I tool it completely apart, lubed it as it should have been and it is flying like my zhanchi now. 

The kind of lube doesn't really matter.. as long as the possibility is IN the cube (my old cube you can cover with lube, it won't go better).


----------



## danielwithabat (Dec 1, 2012)

*Traxxas Lube and Lubix differences?*

So I hear traxxas differential oil is practically the same as lubix, but others disagree. So what is the real truth? Is Lubix and Traxxas the same? If not, what are the differences in the actual substance and what are the differences when you actually put it in your cube? Could you tell the difference between the two in a blind cube test maybe? 

Alsoo, I'm getting a 2 DIY kits for Christmas (A zhanchi and guhong v2) and was wondering what mods I should do to them both. Also, if you could explain the mod a little, that would be nice. Additionally, I'm getting some cubesmith stickers and was wondering should I put those stickers on first or the stickers the diy kits come with and then remove those later on and try on the cubesmith ones? What does the cubesmith bright set look better on, the white zhanchi or black guhong v2?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 1, 2012)

I have lubed a ton of cubes (all my cubes get taken apart when they come in including the core and all), and in my experience Traxxas 50k is the same as Lubix. They feel the same in the cube.

Traxxas 10k which I also have is a bit heavier still than Izolube but much lighter than Lubix. I can feel the difference because Traxxas 10k to my feeling is gummier. Guess one would need Traxxas 5k or something to get closer to Izolube.

Other lubes I haven't tested so I cannot tell you my experience with those.


----------



## cubeone (Dec 1, 2012)

danielwithabat said:


> So I hear traxxas differential oil is practically the same as lubix, but others disagree. So what is the real truth? Is Lubix and Traxxas the same? If not, what are the differences in the actual substance and what are the differences when you actually put it in your cube? Could you tell the difference between the two in a blind cube test maybe?
> 
> Alsoo, I'm getting a 2 DIY kits for Christmas (A zhanchi and guhong v2) and was wondering what mods I should do to them both. Also, if you could explain the mod a little, that would be nice. Additionally, I'm getting some cubesmith stickers and was wondering should I put those stickers on first or the stickers the diy kits come with and then remove those later on and try on the cubesmith ones? What does the cubesmith bright set look better on, the white zhanchi or black guhong v2?


Whether you put the cubesmith stickers on first or use the diy stickers first is totally up to you. It really depends which sticker shades you like better. Either way you shouldn't have to worry about getting new stickers for a while, since cubesmith stickers last a long time.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 1, 2012)

I feel that 50k is gummmmmy. Is there no such thing (pardon my english) as 40k ? I heard that 30k is really fast and uncontrollable and I am afraid that I might not control it. Or is 30k completely fine?


----------



## cubeone (Dec 2, 2012)

o2gulo said:


> I feel that 50k is gummmmmy. Is there no such thing (pardon my english) as 40k ? I heard that 30k is really fast and uncontrollable and I am afraid that I might not control it. Or is 30k completely fine?


I have 30k, and it doesn't seem to be much faster than lubix to the point that it is uncontrollable, if it's even faster at all, but it may also depend on how you lube the cube and what tensions you have it at.


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't use too much of it, that makes it gummy! Use some toilet paper or a piece of cloth to cover the pieces with a very thin layer of the oil. That makes it really fast. Too much 50k lube actually made all my cubes slower and they got much better when I evened out the amount of lube on the pieces.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 6, 2012)

I find 50k to be a bit too gummy as well, even with just a little. I'm buying some 30k next time I'm near the hobby shop that sells this stuff. I need to buy some actual cube lube though so I have another syringe and I can have one for 50k, one for 30k, etc, for easy application


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 7, 2012)

I know you can get them off of ebay, if I only knew the proper namings of these things. The syringe and tube are two, separate.

Went on a google frenzy just now lol.

Image search on "plastic taper tip dispensing needle"

You can add "ebay" to the search.

"dispensing syringes tip cap" gives a number of results for the caps, but ALSO the syringes


----------



## miniwee (Dec 7, 2012)

I use Team C 800cps silcone shock oil (i think it's 80k) and it works Fantastic... It gets gummy if there are too much oil in it but you don't need to use allot in it and i have to say that every time i play with it , it kinda needsto be warmed up ( play with it for a while 0) so that it can reach its full potential . It really gets fast after playing with it for a while...


----------



## Emily Wang (Dec 7, 2012)

so anyone know a place in toronto/montreal that sells differential oil? i'm nearly out of lubix...


----------



## Brest (Dec 7, 2012)

Emily Wang said:


> so anyone know a place in toronto/montreal that sells differential oil? i'm nearly out of lubix...



http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=traxxas 30k&_sop=15


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 7, 2012)

Try: http://www.yelp.ca/search?find_desc=model+car+hobby+shops&find_loc=Toronto,+ON

I can buy high viscosity differential oil accross the counter in the little hobby store in Moscow, Idaho. This is a tiny rural town with a population of 24,000. Not sure if it's available in Pullman, Washington, population about thesame. Trust me, you can buy high viscosity differential oil in Montreal or Toronto easily.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

The hobby shop has to be one that sells R/C Cars and Trucks.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 12, 2012)

danielwithabat said:


> So I hear traxxas differential oil is practically the same as lubix, but others disagree. So what is the real truth? Is Lubix and Traxxas the same? If not, what are the differences in the actual substance and what are the differences when you actually put it in your cube? Could you tell the difference between the two in a blind cube test maybe?



I have Traxxas 50k and Lubix. I used both on 2 separate GuHong, and I cannot tell the difference at all. I even did a blind test to see if I could, and nothing.



o2gulo said:


> I feel that 50k is gummmmmy. Is there no such thing (pardon my english) as 40k ? I heard that 30k is really fast and uncontrollable and I am afraid that I might not control it. Or is 30k completely fine?



There is no 40K. 
The difference between 50k and 30k is just how thick it is. If you put 50k and thought it was too gummy, then don't put so much in there.



Jakethedrummer said:


> The hobby shop has to be one that sells R/C Cars and Trucks.



And/or toy train sets.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I have Traxxas 50k and Lubix. I used both on 2 separate GuHong, and I cannot tell the difference at all. I even did a blind test to see if I could, and nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Trains have diffs? That's cool!


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 26, 2012)

Can we use 10k for cubes?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, I do.

I use 50k for the core, and 10 for the cubes. I would prefer an even lighter weight (Izo is a bit lighter in my experience) but just use sparingly.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 26, 2012)

But what if I do not have the 50k? Can I still use 10k for the whole cube?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 26, 2012)

Sure 

It is all a matter of preference.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay thanks  I was worried that the lube might not work since it is 10k and it is very light compared to 50k


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 26, 2012)

Of course it will work, you just may have to apply the lube a bit more often until you get the 50 

I get mine from ebay right there: http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...2.m570.l1313&_nkw=diff+oil&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay  Last question, how does the 30k wt compare to 50k wt?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 26, 2012)

Personally I don't have 30k, however I have read here that they are pretty much alike.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 26, 2012)

I have 10k, 30k, and 50k traxxas diff oil.
10k- very thin and fast, I wouldn't lube the core with it
30k- good all around. Faster than 50k. Good to lube core with too. Can be smooth once broken in.
50k- slower gummy feel. But can be VERY fast if well broken in. Comparable to Lubix. Great to lubricate core with.
30k is my favorite
Hope this helps!


----------



## panyan (Jan 2, 2013)

Ive ordered some 60k traxxas and ill what its like when it comes in

I remember when we first started using shock oil on cubes years ago and the choice at the time was 20wt, not 20k, 20.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

Well shock oils are a different thing than diff. oils. Shock oils come in 10's usually, and are an oilier lubricant, while diff. oil comes in k's and is more "gummy"


----------



## panyan (Jan 7, 2013)

Jakethedrummer said:


> Well shock oils are a different thing than diff. oils. Shock oils come in 10's usually, and are an oilier lubricant, while diff. oil comes in k's and is more "gummy"



They are both Silicone lubricants, the difference is the viscosity. Low viscosity oil is for shock absorbers on RC cars - Shock oil. High viscosity oil is for differentials on RC cards - diff oil.

No difference apart from the viscosity.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Jan 8, 2013)

You're right, they are both silicone, my post was misleading. That's just how I would describe them

Sent from Ice Cream Sandwich Eatin' Optimus V


----------



## akashbn91 (Jan 8, 2013)

Can somebody tell me which oil to buy if it is specified in cps..I see people using 30k and 50k..what would be a comparable rating in cps?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## panyan (Jan 8, 2013)

akashbn91 said:


> Can somebody tell me which oil to buy if it is specified in cps..I see people using 30k and 50k..what would be a comparable rating in cps?



I read on an RC forum that a crude way of working it out is to times by 10

30,000 wt = 300,00cps
50,000 wt = 500,00cps


----------



## Brest (Jan 8, 2013)

akashbn91 said:


> Can somebody tell me which oil to buy if it is specified in cps..I see people using 30k and 50k..what would be a comparable rating in cps?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



http://www.offroad-cult.org/Special/cps_wt_umrechnung/cps_wt_convert.php


----------



## panyan (Jan 8, 2013)

panyan said:


> I read on an RC forum that a crude way of working it out is to times by 10
> 
> 30,000 wt = 300,00cps
> 50,000 wt = 500,00cps





Brest said:


> http://www.offroad-cult.org/Special/cps_wt_umrechnung/cps_wt_convert.php



Using this it is more like 50x !


----------



## jweaver (Jan 14, 2013)

To cut a long story short.. I am a child of the 70s, and in the 80s spent a lot of time doing the cube.. Was pretty quick, but as I got older I lost interest and forgot. (Although I could still do the top face and top to lines)

A few years back I bought a "real" Rubiks cube and hoped to relearn.. But never really liked the Rubiks and actually thought (and still think) its fake.. 

Last week I decided that I must learn, and after a few hours, managed to do (And remember) Dan Browns method... 

Next I decided I wanted a better cube and after a bit of reading, learned about the 'Dayan' models.. Couldn't decide between the Gohong or Zhanchi so ordered both..

So, now to the point.. I am never going to be quick.. I am never going to learn any other methods.. I just want the cube to be smooth... I was planning on giving the cubes a little spray of silicon oil to loosen them up.. But last night read this thread.. It interests me as I am an RC Modeller and have a few bottles of Oil lying around.. But when I checked I have #1000 and #5000.. The 5000 looks really gloopy, so I can't imagine how thick 50000 is.. 

But I just wonder.. Since I am not a serious speed cuber.. And since I was going to use oil and be happy.. Should I just use the 5000 and be done with it, since I already have it? 

What are peoples thoughts about this? How much different would 5000 be over 'oil' and 50000 be over 5000?

Jon


----------



## JasonK (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm sure I've heard of people using 3K and 5K wt oils before and being happy with them. It'd have a different feeling to the high-viscosity ones and you'd need to re-lube more often, but if you just want to have a smooth cube I can't imagine it being problematic


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 16, 2013)

jweaver said:


> To cut a long story short.. I am a child of the 70s, and in the 80s spent a lot of time doing the cube.. Was pretty quick, but as I got older I lost interest and forgot. (Although I could still do the top face and top to lines)
> 
> A few years back I bought a "real" Rubiks cube and hoped to relearn.. But never really liked the Rubiks and actually thought (and still think) its fake..
> 
> ...




You'd be fine using the 5K, instead of 50K. If it truly is regular silicon differential oil at 5K, you won't have any problems, it'll just be less thick and you'll have to apply more amounts and more often than 50k.

Now, let's just pretend that the 5K you have is actually regular 50K, and the company just used a different measurement or something. Just to be safe, I would apply less, and then add more if you need it. It's better than if you think "Oh, this is 5K, so I'll apply a bunch" and then it turns out to be really gummy.

In other words, apply a small amount, solve for about 5 minutes. If you think it's not smooth enough, apply another tiny bit, and redo that process until you're satisfied with the smoothness of the cube. If you mess up and add too much, just take a dry cloth or paper towel, and wipe all the sides that have the diff oil on it.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ChessSanta (May 4, 2013)

I have been able to solve a cube for several years now, but I am relatively new to the speedcubing realm - I am learning the Petrus Method, and I currently am sub-45seconds on a solve. (I don't really know how much information is needed to help me, so I'm including as much as I think could possibly help.) I have a Dayan Zhanchi, and I decided to lubricate it. I was looking up how to really lubricate a cube, and I found the video linked on the bottom of this post. I was pretty motived and took my cube all apart, to the point that it is in a DIY state. But, then I checked out Lubix and saw it cost as much as my cube. I thought this was way too expensive and that is when I found this thread. So I spent a ton of time reading this thread, and the original poster's linked thread. I decided to get some Traxxas 30k Wt Differential Oil because that seems to be the trend. (Plus, when I was buying, it was cheaper.) I also know that I should apply it like Lubix, but the official Lubix's instructions are hard to follow. So my question is should I just follow the instructions given in the video (linked below)? Thanks in advance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ


----------



## MWilson (May 4, 2013)

Yes, you made a good lube purchase and just follow that video.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 4, 2013)

@ChessSanta: Yeah that vid is fine.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 5, 2013)

Yup, perfectly peachy!

For the cubies when the cube feels gummy after this, just remove the top layer cubies (no need to unscrew one center, just take the cubies out carefully) and wipe them off with some tissue as well as the top visible layer of the cube itself, then reassemble and do a number of solves again. It removes roughly 1/4 of the lube so it should feel less "sticky" then  Repeat if needed.


----------



## ChessSanta (May 17, 2013)

It has been awhile since lubed my cube now, and I love it. Thanks for everything - that toothpick trick helped a lot. I wish I could help compare this lube to another, but I can't. I do recommend this type of lube though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 17, 2013)

I am extremely bored and started reading through the topic.



cyoubx said:


> No one is taking undeserved credit. We all know how monumental Lubix was to the community.



I put some diff oil in my GuHong when they very 1st came out. It gave fantastic results and when I made a thread about it I was mocked for over exaggerating and making a 'fake' video. I believe that was before Lubix was released.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 21, 2013)

Ah sucks to be the first person to discover something cheaper
Every time lol
Also:


jweaver said:


> To cut a long story short..



You liar haha just kidding


----------



## ChessSanta (Sep 7, 2013)

I just thought I'd share something that has happened in the last week. 

I personally know two real cubers (at least I consider them cubers), both have stickerless Dayan Zhanchis. They both use F2L and one is definitely faster than me. I met up with them on Tuesday and we swapped some cubes around for the week. I let them borrow my stickered white Dayan Zhanchi, which I was curious why they wanted that, and I got to play with other types of cubes I don't own - at least right now. I met up with them again today to return cubes. They were reluctant to give me my cube back; I found out that their Zhanchis' performance paled against mine. I asked them what lube they used and they responded, "Silicone spray, why what do you use? Your cube is like perfect." This put a smile on my face - I told them Traxxas Oil. They asked me to lube their cubes over the weekend.

Now that I got the chance to test out their Zhanchis, I realized that is was not all the lube. The cubes really needed to be cleaned, but the lube really does make a difference. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## cubeaddicted (Oct 23, 2013)

What should I use - Traxxas 50k or 30k? Also, what should I use for the core and what for the pieces?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 23, 2013)

cubeaddicted said:


> What should I use - Traxxas 50k or 30k? Also, what should I use for the core and what for the pieces?



If you can use both, use 50k for the core and 30k for the pieces. Or if you can get just one I would recommend 50k.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 26, 2013)

30k is faster. 50k is more controllable and gummy. Choose for yourself. 50k is better for core. Pieces are open to debate.


----------



## cubeaddicted (Oct 29, 2013)

But suppose the cube feels slower after some time. Since 30k dries faster than 50k, would I have to clean the whole cube and lube it again, if I apply 50k for core and 30k for pieces?


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 31, 2013)

Neither of them dries up all that quickly. But I would say every 2 times you clean out the pieces, clean out the core too. Something like every month or so between core cleanings if you cube a lot. That's for 30k.

If you can afford it though definitely get 50k and 30k. 50k is indeed better on the core.


----------



## thesolver (Nov 1, 2013)

I found 5k diff lube
Will it work if I lube the contact points with it.


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

thesolver said:


> I found 5k diff lube
> Will it work if I lube the contact points with it.



Sure, I just dont think it'd be very suitable for a 3x3. For a 4x4 and higher, why not.


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 1, 2013)

(I THINK)lubix is 100% dimethicone which is relatively cheap, it is used in hair products, food etc, lubix is so expensive and dimethicone is so cheap.
PLEASE don't yell at me if i'm wrong- which i probably am.


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> (I THINK)lubix is 100% dimethicone which is relatively cheap, it is used in hair products, food etc, lubix is so expensive and dimethicone is so cheap.
> PLEASE don't yell at me if i'm wrong- which i probably am.


It's pure silicone differential oil. A popular guess is that it's 50k differential oil; my personal guess is that it is a 1:1 mixture of 50k and 30k diff oil making it ~43K differential oil.

Which is cheap. Lubix is a brand and if you care only about price (which I think you should) it's basically a rip off as they profit off people not knowing any better.


----------



## cubeaddicted (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there any difference between Traxxas and Calvin's lube?


----------



## windhero (Dec 5, 2013)

cubeaddicted said:


> Is there any difference between Traxxas and Calvin's lube?



Differential oil is differential oil no matter what brand name you put on it.

So no, there is absolutely no difference. Calvins medium viscosity is equal to 30k traxxas and high visc equal to 50k traxxas. It's the exact same stuff.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 15, 2014)

What is the cheapest _trusted_ site where I could buy 30k and/or 50k wt differential oil? I've noticed a few on this thread, and have a few of my own, but was just wondering if there are any sites that maybe the majority of cubers buy from nowadays.


----------



## NoobyCuber (Jan 15, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> What is the cheapest _trusted_ site where I could buy 30k and/or 50k wt differential oil? I've noticed a few on this thread, and have a few of my own, but was just wondering if there are any sites that maybe the majority of cubers buy from nowadays.



There's always Amazon. They sell Traxxas and other differential oil. I know that for sure. And I'm guessing you could probably try to find some on Home Depot, Lowes, or some auto shop but that's just a guess.


----------



## ebuc (Jan 21, 2014)

some background:
--kinda new to cubing, pb still above 24sec
--i've only used rubik's brand with vaseline
--i'm decent enough at learning from youtube and building things

sooo....
after a bunch of research i've ordered a diy 57mm zhanchi, and i'll pick up 50k and 30k diff oil today.

however, i have no experience with proper cube lubrication.
i've found tons of legit-seeming instructional videos for lubix, jigaloo, crc, maru, etc but none yet for diff oil.
i want to make sure to put the right amounts on and use a good procedure, so now for the actual question:

are there any 'golden standard' instructional videos that have been tested and are correct, esp for judging amounts of 50; and 30k to put in various places?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes. This is the most widely used:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 21, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Yes. This is the most widely used:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ



this ^ Now, when you get in to other cubes, if I'm not mistaken there are some different practices for lubing the pieces depending on the cube. A Fangshi, for example, has some weird indents, etc. Ghosthands are the same


----------



## ebuc (Jan 21, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Yes. This is the most widely used:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ



are the techniques and, more importantly, amounts of lubix presented in this video applicable to differential oil (assuming that i use 50k for center and 30k for pieces)?
what i am uncertain of is how much of each i should use - i've heard many warnings about using too much, but what exactly is too much?


----------



## aboeglin (Jan 21, 2014)

I didn't watch the whole video, but I can tell, I put way less in my cubes and they work good. I use 30k diff oil everywhere and I main a weilong at the moment. The way I do it : I use a tooth stick, I put some oil on a plastic board and scrape the surface of it with the stick so I have a little drop at the end of my stick. Then I use this little drop for each edge of my cube ( I usually only do 4-6 edges ). Then I work it out for a while add 2 drops of maru lube inside it, do a few solves and let it rest for a while. Once in a while I do the whole thing and unmount the core, clean up the pieces with paper, and lube screws / washers. 

Also, I find that overlubing screws and washers is way worse than overlubing the pieces ( if you overlube the pieces you can just take a few out, completely wipe off the oil, work it out a bit and do it again until it gets good ), but if the core is over lube you definitely have a gummy sluggish cube and you need to unmount it again to clean it. So for the cube I found something that works good for me, I just put a few drops on a piece of toilet paper, and just slightly pass it on the parts I want to lube, so that I only leave a thin layer of oil.

In anyway, this thing really works like salt, better not enough than too much. If it isn't enough, you can always add more, it's always more work to remove it.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 21, 2014)

ebuc said:


> are the techniques and, more importantly, amounts of lubix presented in this video applicable to differential oil (assuming that i use 50k for center and 30k for pieces)?
> what i am uncertain of is how much of each i should use - i've heard many warnings about using too much, but what exactly is too much?



That video is fine if you follow it. I would not do any more than what he showed in his video. However, you can, if you want, choose to put a little less lube in than he does and see how you like it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 22, 2014)

ebuc said:


> are the techniques and, more importantly, amounts of lubix presented in this video applicable to differential oil (assuming that i use 50k for center and 30k for pieces)?
> what i am uncertain of is how much of each i should use - i've heard many warnings about using too much, but what exactly is too much?



I typically put in around how much he does, sometimes a bit less. I personally like to slightly overlube the core although I don't know why.
If you're worried about it, the core is pretty okay with overlubing, at first it will be a bit sluggish but after a while it'll break in. With the pieces, you can start from about half of what he does, which is what I do on most cubes at first. Then you can experiment a bit with adding a little more, whatever.

I'm assuming since you're using diff oil you should have plenty so don't be too afraid. Depending on the cube, sometimes it will gum up immediately after lubing and slowly get better, and sometimes it will be instantly terrific. If, after a day or two of using it, it's more sluggish than it was before lubing, take off the pieces from one layer and wipe some off with a tissue, then reassemble, repeating as needed.


----------



## JakeTheCuber (Mar 15, 2014)

*Specific Differential Oil Weights*

My local RC Car shop sells tons of differential lube weights. Ranging from 1k - 100k. I plan on lubing both pieces and core. What weights should I get? I'm guessing a 50k for core and maybe 15k-30k for the pieces? I'm using a pretty broken in Fangshi.

The shop's website is here


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 15, 2014)

Use 50K for the core and 30K for pieces. 10-15K is for bigger cubes like 4x4, not 3x3 


JakeTheCuber said:


> My local RC Car shop sells tons of differential lube weights. Ranging from 1k - 100k. I plan on lubing both pieces and core. What weights should I get? I'm guessing a 50k for core and maybe 15k-30k for the pieces? I'm using a pretty broken in Fangshi.
> 
> The shop's website is here


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

I want to buy Traxxas diff. oil, but i don't want to buy all 3 weights, at leastt not yet. What would you recommend? I want to use it to lube the core and pieces of 3x3's and just the pieces of big cubes.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 16, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I want to buy Traxxas diff. oil, but i don't want to buy all 3 weights, at leastt not yet. What would you recommend? I want to use it to lube the core and pieces of 3x3's and just the pieces of big cubes.



Refer to the post above yours.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, but i want to use one weight for core, big cubes, and pieces should i use 30k or 50k?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 16, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah, but i want to use one weight for core, big cubes, and pieces should i use 30k or 50k?



50k works fine for me but most people would want to use 30k.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> 50k works fine for me but most people would want to use 30k.



Ok, thank you!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 17, 2014)

50K just makes it a little gummier than 30K. Thats all there is to it 


Rocky0701 said:


> Ok, thank you!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 25, 2014)

I prefer 50k. To me, it doesn't make it gummier, because I don't use so much. I use less, which means my bottle lasts longer. And to me, the 50k lasts longer inside the cube also.


----------



## william2001 (Mar 31, 2014)

*How Long Does Traxxas Last?*

I lubed my New Rubik's Speed Cube (A Rubik's brand cube) with Traxxas. I do about a 20-30 solves a day.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 31, 2014)

william2001 said:


> I lubed my New Rubik's Speed Cube (A Rubik's brand cube) with Traxxas. I do about a 20-30 solves a day.



It should last at least a month or two, maybe a lot more. I use traxxas in my 7x7, and even though I live at 8000 feet (dry air), it last forever.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 31, 2014)

william2001 said:


> *How Long Does Traxxas Last?* I lubed my New Rubik's Speed Cube (A Rubik's brand cube) with Traxxas. I do about a 20-30 solves a day.





ElectricDoodie said:


> *How long will it last me?*
> -Once your cube is lubed with Diff Oil, it will last you many months, without having to relube. Because you usually get 50cc of Diff Oil, that means your bottle will last probably at least a year. Even with lubing multiple cubes.



It's right in the original post.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jun 26, 2014)

Picked up a lifetime supply of 50k diff oil today from the local RC hobby store. Retensioned and lightly lubed the core and pieces of a Fangshi Shuang Ren v2. Nice. Definite improvement. 

Improved corner cutting and a nicer feel. I'm curious if a 30k or something even less thick might make the cube faster. The Shaung Ren is already easy to control and faster would be nice.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't use it on the pieces, but Traxxas 50k, in my opinion, is the best lubricant for the money if you are lubing your core. The pieces are another story though. I like to mix a low viscosity lubicle, like weight 1 or 2, with maru lube. I know it sounds silly, but it gives my cubes the feel that I prefer the most.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 30, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> Picked up a lifetime supply of 50k diff oil today from the local RC hobby store. Retensioned and lightly lubed the core and pieces of a Fangshi Shuang Ren v2. Nice. Definite improvement.
> 
> Improved corner cutting and a nicer feel. I'm curious if a 30k or something even less thick might make the cube faster. The Shaung Ren is already easy to control and faster would be nice.



Not really. It depends on how much of it you put in.
Really, the difference between 30k and 50k is just up to personal opinion.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 12, 2014)

I personally think that 30K is way better than 50K.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 4, 2014)

Does Traxxas 50K come with a syringe?
If so how do you lube it without the syringe.

EDIT: Anyone know of a video with someone lubing with 50K Traxxas?


----------



## Chree (Aug 4, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Does Traxxas 50K come with a syringe?
> If so how do you lube it without the syringe.



It's not a syringe, really... but the cap has a long, thin tip that screws on to the bottle itself. You can see this in every picture of traxxis for sale.

I don't use the cap anymore. Not only is it difficult to precisely apply lube to this way... but also, the the lube will slowly work it's way through the cap and run on the outside of the bottle. Happens to be every time, and it's a mess. So I bought an extra small syringe from thecubicle.us which I refill from time to time. It's just a couple of bucks but it's far easier to apply lube this way.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 8, 2014)

So I just placed an order for a bottle of Traxxas 50k Diff oil, an Aolong v1 and a stickerless Weilong v2. Any tips on lubing the things? They should be here in around 2+ weeks because I had them shipped from the US(Traxxas) and cubezz(cubes), any PH cubers here know where I can get a high viscosity lube locally?


----------



## Future Cuber (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ&list=TLeETHzFtpYtpeson5eN5rfbfADbm27bTQ


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if this will work?

http://goods.ruten.com.tw/item/qa?21405110148074


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 9, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> So I just placed an order for a bottle of Traxxas 50k Diff oil, an Aolong v1 and a stickerless Weilong v2. Any tips on lubing the things? They should be here in around 2+ weeks because I had them shipped from the US(Traxxas) and cubezz(cubes), any PH cubers here know where I can get a high viscosity lube locally?



Use a syringe, don't use the thing that comes with the traxxas. Just take a few ml from the traxxas every time the syringe gets emptied. My 50k is lasting me 3 years and counting (still haven't even used half of it). I found that I was over lubing the cube a ton (used about 2-3 times more lube than needed) when I didn't use a syringe. You only need a tiny drop about half the size of the "o" on the keyboard for each part (under the washer, over the washer, etc) and a little more than that on the pieces.

and if you're going to use CBC's tutorial (Future Cuber linked to it on post #242), I suggest putting about 1/2 the amount of lube CBC used on the pieces (the stuff he does on the core and edge pieces is good). If your cube is already broken in, just take an edge and a corner and put a line/dot/drop of lube on every spot that has friction (should be all the spots that are not shiny) and break that in. It should be about the right amount of lube on the pieces.


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 9, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ&list=TLeETHzFtpYtpeson5eN5rfbfADbm27bTQ



This was the perfect amount of lube for my Aolong v1, except I wouldn't lube the corner shaft like crazybadcuber does. Just the long strip on the edge piece and lubing the centers was great.

Keep in mind though, that you probably want to do this after breaking in your cube. I had about 1500 solves on my Aolong before lubing (which maybe is a bit much), but it does help to have some of the plastic worn smooth before applying.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 9, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ&list=TLeETHzFtpYtpeson5eN5rfbfADbm27bTQ



Thanks for the vid, i've seen this before but wasn't sure if it'll work for the aolong



Yuxuibbs said:


> Use a syringe, don't use the thing that comes with the traxxas. Just take a few ml from the traxxas every time the syringe gets emptied. My 50k is lasting me 3 years and counting (still haven't even used half of it). I found that I was over lubing the cube a ton (used about 2-3 times more lube than needed) when I didn't use a syringe. You only need a tiny drop about half the size of the "o" on the keyboard for each part (under the washer, over the washer, etc) and a little more than that on the pieces.
> 
> and if you're going to use CBC's tutorial (Future Cuber linked to it on post #242), I suggest putting about 1/2 the amount of lube CBC used on the pieces (the stuff he does on the core and edge pieces is good). If your cube is already broken in, just take an edge and a corner and put a line/dot/drop of lube on every spot that has friction (should be all the spots that are not shiny) and break that in. It should be about the right amount of lube on the pieces.



woah 3 years? guess paying the expensive shipping was a good idea then xD I've seen a few lubing, unboxing/review vids and they seem to do some sort of alg to spread the lube around but for the life of me i can't figure it out. I'll link a vid once i see it they seem to only be moving the U and R face though



obelisk477 said:


> This was the perfect amount of lube for my Aolong v1, except I wouldn't lube the corner shaft like crazybadcuber does. Just the long strip on the edge piece and lubing the centers was great.
> 
> Keep in mind though, that you probably want to do this after breaking in your cube. I had about 1500 solves on my Aolong before lubing (which maybe is a bit much), but it does help to have some of the plastic worn smooth before applying.



I was planning on 500 solves before i lube it, but then again the lube should take around 20 days to get here and the cube should arrive here in 6 days (if cubezz decides to ship the things already) so i think i'll have around 1000+ solves before i can actually lube them xD


----------



## Future Cuber (Aug 9, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> Thanks for the vid, i've seen this before but wasn't sure if it'll work for the aolong



Anytime ...
Btw you lube the core for same for all 3x3's


----------



## Destro (Aug 10, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> So I just placed an order for a bottle of Traxxas 50k Diff oil, an Aolong v1 and a stickerless Weilong v2. Any tips on lubing the things? They should be here in around 2+ weeks because I had them shipped from the US(Traxxas) and cubezz(cubes), any PH cubers here know where I can get a high viscosity lube locally?


 thanks for saving my time.What lubix alternatives can be bought here locally? Pinoycubeshop lube is always out of stock!


----------



## Audiophile (Aug 10, 2014)

Destro said:


> thanks for saving my time.What lubix alternatives can be bought here locally? Pinoycubeshop lube is always out of stock!



Lil's Hobby Shop (glorietta makati) have shock oil 600 weight. idk where to buy 50k diff oil though.


----------



## Destro (Aug 10, 2014)

Audiophile said:


> Lil's Hobby Shop (glorietta makati) have shock oil 600 weight. idk where to buy 50k diff oil though.


Wla bang place n mas malapit s Caloocan? (Only pinoys can answer no trolls please) Kung wla, magkano yang shock oil n yan?


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 10, 2014)

Destro said:


> thanks for saving my time.What lubix alternatives can be bought here locally? Pinoycubeshop lube is always out of stock!



Call their shop first, they still have stocks but their website isn't updated. I'm actually considering ordering lube from them just so i can use their syringe for my traxxas xD



Audiophile said:


> Lil's Hobby Shop (glorietta makati) have shock oil 600 weight. idk where to buy 50k diff oil though.



There's a hobby shop in my area that has 7k cts shock oil(Exceed Brand), but since i wasn't sure how it would compare to the 50k weight diff oil i just opted to pay $13 for Traxxas and shipping.


----------



## Audiophile (Aug 11, 2014)

Destro said:


> Wla bang place n mas malapit s Caloocan? (Only pinoys can answer no trolls please) Kung wla, magkano yang shock oil n yan?



The Lil's Hobby shop in Trinoma has gone out of business, IDK any Hobby shop near caloocan. You can buy some in shops that sells "Tamiya" RC Toys, and other hobby shops.
Be sure to ask Silicone Oil. If your lucky enough you can find some ranging 100 to 100k. 
Good luck finding one.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 11, 2014)

Audiophile said:


> The Lil's Hobby shop in Trinoma has gone out of business, IDK any Hobby shop near caloocan. You can buy some in shops that sells "Tamiya" RC Toys, and other hobby shops.
> Be sure to ask Silicone Oil. If your lucky enough you can find some ranging 100 to 100k.
> Good luck finding one.



I think someone said that using 100k wt diff oil is bad because it's too thick and would feel too gummy right after lubing, not sure if spreading the lube in would make the "gumminess" go away tho


----------



## Audiophile (Aug 11, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> I think someone said that using 100k wt diff oil is bad because it's too thick and would feel too gummy right after lubing, not sure if spreading the lube in would make the "gumminess" go away tho



100 to 100K is for RC Cars, so they would have that, just buy 50k Below, I personally use 600CST for the core, just put few drops on the screw and spin it till it flows in.
I use Maru and Hair Cuticle for the pieces.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 11, 2014)

Audiophile said:


> 100 to 100K is for RC Cars, so they would have that, just buy 50k Below, I personally use 600CST for the core, just put few drops on the screw and spin it till it flows in.
> I use Maru and Hair Cuticle for the pieces.



Did you buy your Maru lube locally? ooh this is the first time i've heard of Hair Cuticle, how good is it?


----------



## Destro (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok b Vitress? (Ayoko humingi s sister q)

There's a hobby shop in my area that has 7k cts shock oil(Exceed Brand), but since i wasn't sure how it would compare to the 50k weight diff oil i just opted to pay $13 for Traxxas and shipping.[/QUOTE]

Where's ur area?


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 11, 2014)

Destro said:


> Where's ur area?



Nueva Ecija sir, btw I think there's a hobby shop in SM North Edsa. It's on the ground floor, near Comic Alley and the Food Court


----------



## Audiophile (Aug 12, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> Did you buy your Maru lube locally? ooh this is the first time i've heard of Hair Cuticle, how good is it?


 yep, look for Sticker Vault or Cube Market Market on facebook. 




Destro said:


> Ok b Vitress? (Ayoko humingi s sister q)


its good! works like maru lube but lasts longer.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 12, 2014)

Audiophile said:


> yep, look for Sticker Vault or Cube Market Market on facebook.



Aw damn they only do bulk orders, thought they had some on hand


----------



## Audiophile (Aug 12, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> Aw damn they only do bulk orders, thought they had some on hand



AFAIK, sticker vault always stock Maru Lubes.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 12, 2014)

Audiophile said:


> AFAIK, sticker vault always stock Maru Lubes.



I'll give them a call tomorrow, sent them a text but didn't get a reply. CMM only does pre-orders tho  btw sir have you tried the PCS lubes? And do you know where we can get the luer lock syringes with that dispensing tip thingie? I sort of want to buy the PCS lube just for it's syringe xD


----------



## Destro (Aug 12, 2014)

Whats the name of the shop in north edsa u r talkin about?


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 12, 2014)

Destro said:


> Whats the name of the shop in north edsa u r talkin about?



can't remember, but iirc it's right next comic alley


----------



## Audiophile (Aug 13, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> I'll give them a call tomorrow, sent them a text but didn't get a reply. CMM only does pre-orders tho  btw sir have you tried the PCS lubes? And do you know where we can get the luer lock syringes with that dispensing tip thingie? I sort of want to buy the PCS lube just for it's syringe xD



I once had one, applied it to all my old puzzle cores, it works great on dayan pieces when applied to the pieces, but it makes almost all moyu puzzles sluggish even with a small amount applied to pieces. 

BTW, is it just me or moyu puzzles are sluggish when lubed with diff oil on pieces? i just drop a small amount of weight 600 on my aolong and it made it extremely sluggish. 
600 CST viscosity is almost vegetable oil viscosity yet it still made my cube slow.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just got my aolong today YAY! now waiting for my lubes to get here. hmm well i gave up on pcs and just opted to buy lubes from cubicle xD

ps. I goy my aolong from cubezz and paid for the DHL express shipping. it got here after 3 days so yea that was fast, the customs tax that i had to pay when dhl called ruined it for me tho


----------



## Destro (Aug 15, 2014)

Can Vitress b used in lubing the core? If not,which alternative can b used? (Khit pangalan ng tindahan ng may silicon oil ok lng)


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 15, 2014)

Destro said:


> Can Vitress b used in lubing the core? If not,which alternative can b used? (Khit pangalan ng tindahan ng may silicon oil ok lng)



sir Audiophile said the thing is like Maru lube, I'm guessing he meant it's runny, if that's the case then I'll say no since you want a thick Lube on the core so you don't have to keep reapplying

have you tried calling pinoycubeshop? they might still have some high viscosity lubes left, but the only way to know is to call them or go to their shop personally 

edit: Btw I've done around 350~ solves on my aolong without messing with it, is it okay if i tighten it a bit without lubing? My lubes seem to be taking a long time getting here xD


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn I forgot to ask here, has anyone tried the weight 5 lubes from cubicle? How does it compare to the 50k Traxxas?


----------



## Destro (Aug 16, 2014)

Bkt b lagi n lng out of stock pcs?!


----------



## Destro (Aug 16, 2014)

Can silicon oil in a spray can be transferred to syringe? If not how can i lube my cube? (Sorry for double questions)


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 16, 2014)

Destro said:


> Bkt b lagi n lng out of stock pcs?!





Destro said:


> Can silicon oil in a spray can be transferred to syringe? If not how can i lube my cube? (Sorry for double questions)



i told you to call PCS, they have safety stocks that they can ship you.


----------



## Destro (Aug 17, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> i told you to call PCS, they have safety stocks that they can ship you.



They only have the 10 ml one (liquid) I need to lube my core not coat the pieces


----------



## ClovisKoo (Aug 17, 2014)

Destro said:


> They only have the 10 ml one (liquid) I need to lube my core not coat the pieces



I use shock oil to lube my cores and it's near water consistency


----------



## Destro (Aug 17, 2014)

Can motor oil be used to lube my cube?


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 17, 2014)

Destro said:


> Can motor oil be used to lube my cube?



iirc that's petroleum based, it's going to melt plastic


----------



## Destro (Aug 18, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> iirc that's petroleum based, it's going to melt plastic



Silicon (or silicone i forgot) oil used for car engines


----------



## Destro (Aug 18, 2014)

D b may hobby shop ng rc cars s megamall?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 21, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> My 50k is lasting me 3 years and counting (still haven't even used half of it).



Same here. I got mine in 2010 or 2009, and I haven't even used half of it. 
I have 5 3x3s that I lube, and it's still lasting such a long time.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 21, 2014)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Same here. I got mine in 2010 or 2009, and I haven't even used half of it.
> I have 5 3x3s that I lube, and it's still lasting such a long time.



do you use it on just the core? or do you lube pieces as well? I'm trying to figure out what i need to lube on the corner pieces of my aolong since apparently the stem-like thingie makes contact with the other pieces of the cube, but the lubing vid that i saw only lubed the corner piece itself


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 22, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> do you use it on just the core? or do you lube pieces as well? I'm trying to figure out what i need to lube on the corner pieces of my aolong since apparently the stem-like thingie makes contact with the other pieces of the cube, but the lubing vid that i saw only lubed the corner piece itself



I used it on the core, and a strip all the way down one side of one edge piece on my Aolong. Don't do the corner stem or it gets way too gummy.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 22, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> I used it on the core, and a strip all the way down one side of one edge piece on my Aolong. Don't do the corner stem or it gets way too gummy.



aryt thanks, can i mix that with maru lube?


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 23, 2014)

damn my aolong is uncontrollable now, and i actually made it pop lol. I may have to tighten it a bit because i can't treat this like my old cubes


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 25, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> do you use it on just the core? or do you lube pieces as well? I'm trying to figure out what i need to lube on the corner pieces of my aolong since apparently the stem-like thingie makes contact with the other pieces of the cube, but the lubing vid that i saw only lubed the corner piece itself



I use the exact same method as this video.
My wei long is crazy good with this method.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 28, 2014)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I use the exact same method as this video.
> My wei long is crazy good with this method.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ



I used Cubeologist's video, they're practically the same except for the edge pieces. I also lubed my aolong with Traxxas 50k on the core, lubicle speedy on edge pieces and a few drops of maru lube. Damn thing felt nice but I think I went overboard in solving and the Maru seem to have dried out already xD

btw I have a syringe of cubicle's wt.5 and I honestly didn't feel any difference from the traxxas 50k xD

but still gotta hand it to cubicle's service, my order got here fast and cheap xD


----------



## Destro (Aug 30, 2014)

I may sound repetitive but where is the nearest rc car hobby shop in Caloocan? (The one in north edsa is closed)


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 30, 2014)

Destro said:


> I may sound repetitive but where is the nearest rc car hobby shop in Caloocan? (The one in north edsa is closed)



probly going to be my last reply to this question, if you don't know any the best advise I can give is to look for RC Hobbyist/Amateur and ask them if they know of any shops near your area. IIRC some of them have clubs in a few areas in manila. If all else fails then your only choice is online, here's a link of where i bought my traxxas 50k.


----------



## Destro (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks dude


----------



## xarfax1105 (Aug 31, 2014)

Destro said:


> Thanks dude



PCS has some high viscosity lubes in stock. better call them and have it shipped or just go to the shop yourself. I just got a message from them 5 hours ago regarding availability


----------



## Destro (Sep 7, 2014)

I bought silicone oil at glorietta, it works! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Sep 7, 2014)

Destro said:


> I bought silicone oil at glorietta, it works! Thanks for the tip.



nice, what kind of oil is it? mind posting a pic? should help out others having problems finding lube xD


----------



## Destro (Sep 10, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> nice, what kind of oil is it? mind posting a pic? should help out others having problems finding lube xD



It's called silicone damper oil,its available in 2 sets, medium and hard, each set has 3 20cc bottles of silicone oil. Though these oils are colored, once in the cube it becomes colorless. I bought it in Lils hobby shop in glorietta 2, just ask them if they have silicone oil for Tamiya rc cars.


----------



## xarfax1105 (Sep 11, 2014)

Destro said:


> It's called silicone damper oil,its available in 2 sets, medium and hard, each set has 3 20cc bottles of silicone oil. Though these oils are colored, once in the cube it becomes colorless. I bought it in Lils hobby shop in glorietta 2, just ask them if they have silicone oil for Tamiya rc cars.



ahh nice, good to hear you found some lube for yourself xD


----------



## Destro (Sep 11, 2014)

xarfax1105 said:


> ahh nice, good to hear you found some lube for yourself xD



Yes!!!


----------



## ensigndan (Sep 21, 2014)

I just got a bottle of factory team diff lube. should i treat it just like lubix and lube my cube like lubix instructs? I can't justify buying lubix at this point in my speed cubing hobby (and more so as a student with a child on the way).


----------



## Chree (Sep 21, 2014)

ensigndan said:


> I just got a bottle of factory team diff lube. should i treat it just like lubix and lube my cube like lubix instructs? I can't justify buying lubix at this point in my speed cubing hobby (and more so as a student with a child on the way).



That's pretty much what I did. Got some Factory Team shock oil and traxxis diff lube. Way cheaper. I put the traxxis in one of the syringes from thecubicle and usually put an extremely thin layer in my 2x2's and 3x3's. For all my big cubes I use shock oil, though. I tried using diff oil in my 4x4's once and just didn't like the result.


----------



## ensigndan (Sep 21, 2014)

Chree said:


> That's pretty much what I did. Got some Factory Team shock oil and traxxis diff lube. Way cheaper. I put the traxxis in one of the syringes from thecubicle and usually put an extremely thin layer in my 2x2's and 3x3's. For all my big cubes I use shock oil, though. I tried using diff oil in my 4x4's once and just didn't like the result.



I just added some to my Rubiks 4x4. Improved it a good deal. I'm going to take apart, clean and apply some to my sticker less zanchi tomorrow. I got 45 weight. not sure why, but it was the first one i grabbed.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 23, 2014)

ensigndan said:


> I just got a bottle of factory team diff lube. should i treat it just like lubix and lube my cube like lubix instructs? I can't justify buying lubix at this point in my speed cubing hobby (and more so as a student with a child on the way).



Lubix is just diff oil, at 40k I believe.
So, yes, just treat it the same. 

And there's no need to justify it. There's no "point" where you need to buy Lubix. Only if you want to support their shop.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 23, 2014)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Lubix is just diff oil, at 40k I believe.
> So, yes, just treat it the same.
> 
> And there's no need to justify it. There's no "point" where you need to buy Lubix. Only if you want to support their shop.



Lubix is 43k


----------



## v0lt3r (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, one question, i bought the team factory 60K = 60.000 CST but its the first lubricant i have tested. I used it and cubes feel really slower when i put a bit in corners and play  im sad with that, i expected much more from it, i tried with less or more, same result. This lube is THAT dense that you have to push the bottle to get something out of it, the drops just don't fall, that for sure. Now that i see it i think its too much.. 
I saw that crazybadcuber use this brand "team factory" but the 5000 cst version. That is MUCH lower, and im confused because for example, the Trexxas is 50WT that is not the same as 50K or 50.000 CST right? So, the trexxas that many people love and say its ideal and similar to lubix (Around 43K) how much CST is the trexxas 50WT ??? Aprox.

Because in team factory 50WT "like trexxas" is 800 CST lol look it: (i know that WT depends of the brand, buut THAT much difference? from 800CST to 50.000CST? lol)

http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m2CBgXMzhb0zmRryrTrJKzg.jpg

Lets see if someone can give me some light in this


----------



## kubisto (Sep 24, 2014)

The higher the number, the more gummy and slow the lube is, so I'm not surprised that 60k made your cube horrible. Most people only use 10k-50k in their cubes. I use 30k and that's still pretty gummy. If you want a more runny lube, try 10k (or silicone spray). Try wiping the lube out of your cube. With gummy lubes, it works best to use small amounts.


----------



## v0lt3r (Sep 24, 2014)

Well i know the higher number the more gummy and slow is, and lower is faster. I really wanted to buy 30K, but by error in amazon i got 60K diff oil, but with so many people using more close to 50k oils i thought that 60k would be almost the same right?? but seems not.. or maybe 50k is a beast too.. idk.

Anyway for sure i will need more than half viscosity of this, because is the most sticky thing ever made lol.

BTW, the thing that interest me more, anyway knows how many CST apx is the traxxas 50K WT diff oil ?? Because even if its different for every brand, 50K WT in traxxas should be more or less equal in this brand to 50.000 CST? or not even close? Its hard to think that one of the best oils available is just 10k less than the oil im talking about... Im not sure if im right.


----------



## kubisto (Sep 24, 2014)

50k is still really gummy, no matter what brand. I don't know why so many people like it. It's very slow.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 24, 2014)

I just got some 15 (not 15k) and it's awesome. Much faster than the 10k, 30k and 50k which I used to use. Looking back they were all very similar.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 25, 2014)

kubisto said:


> 50k is still really gummy, no matter what brand. I don't know why so many people like it. It's very slow.



It's not slow, it just depends on how much you use. You're just using the wrong amount.
I use 50k Traxxas on my wei long, and that thing is crazy fast. You just have to know how to apply it, and how much.


----------



## kubisto (Sep 26, 2014)

ElectricDoodie said:


> It's not slow, it just depends on how much you use. You're just using the wrong amount.
> I use 50k Traxxas on my wei long, and that thing is crazy fast. You just have to know how to apply it, and how much.



Compared to silicone spray and thinner differential oils, it's slow, even if you only use a small amount.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 30, 2014)

kubisto said:


> Compared to silicone spray and thinner differential oils, it's slow, even if you only use a small amount.



It's all relative. 
I have used thinner diff oils, I have used silicone spray, and I have used watery silicone weights. 
I don't feel the 50k is slower than the others on my wei long. I feel it's faster, smoother and I have more control.
Again, it's pretty relative what someone's preference is.

I will agree that for the first ~10 solves, it feels gummier, until it all spreads throughout the cube.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 22, 2015)

It's been a while since this thread has been posted in.
1. Does anyone know places in Canada (Nova Scotia, if you want to be really specific) besides RC shops or hobby stores that you can get traxxus oil at? I could get to an RC shop eventually, but they're all far away and a place like walmart or home depot or something would be much easier to get to.
2. Does the weight of oil effect how long it lasts for your cube? If so could you compare some of the weights you've tried and how long they last?.


----------



## Parity Case (Jan 23, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> It's been a while since this thread has been posted in.
> 1. Does anyone know places in Canada (Nova Scotia, if you want to be really specific) besides RC shops or hobby stores that you can get traxxus oil at? I could get to an RC shop eventually, but they're all far away and a place like walmart or home depot or something would be much easier to get to.
> 2. Does the weight of oil effect how long it lasts for your cube? If so could you compare some of the weights you've tried and how long they last?.



1. Try Best Buy if you have one nearby. They have an RC section, and usually stock parts and lube:

http://tinyurl.com/m5f6lv2

...it is 30wt shock oil. I use it, and it works fine. It's pretty thin and runny. Product page at:
http://www.traxxasmodels.co.nz/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=6077


2. The thin lube seems to lose effect/wear off sooner, but I prefer it to the Traxxas 50k wt differntial oil I got online, which is far thicker. A single $2 bottle has lasted me over a year. I have a lot of cubes that I lube, yet there is still 1/3 in the bottle.


----------



## YesManQ8 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi all,

1- Some people here said lubix is 43k wt as it is a mixture of 30k wt and 50k wt. Does that mean if I get both from Traxxas and mix them I will get lubix weight? Can anyone who tried this confirm?

2- Which cubicle lube is closest to lubix? and which one is closest to 30k wt?

3- Why would people recommend CrazyBadCuber method when everyone clearly complained about how gummy their cubes got when applying too much? (His method clearly involves putting a lot more than in lubix video tutorial)


----------



## YesManQ8 (Oct 25, 2015)

Also is cubicle lube pure silicon as lubix and Traxxas are?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 25, 2015)

YesManQ8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1- Some people here said lubix is 43k wt as it is a mixture of 30k wt and 50k wt. Does that mean if I get both from Traxxas and mix them I will get lubix weight? Can anyone who tried this confirm?
> 
> ...





YesManQ8 said:


> Also is cubicle lube pure silicon as lubix and Traxxas are?



1. yes, you will basically get lubix after mixing 30k and 50k. People have tried this and it is good, but honestly just use 50k alone and it works great.

2. weight 5=50k weight 3=30k

3. lube the places he lubes on the core but be careful not to put too much. also, a little drop on the pieces goes a long way. As long as you dont use too much, you wont make your cube gummy

yes


----------



## YesManQ8 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks,

In that case wouldn't cubicle weight 4 be closer to lubix than Traxxas 50k wt?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 26, 2015)

YesManQ8 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> In that case wouldn't cubicle weight 4 be closer to lubix than Traxxas 50k wt?



why the obsession with lubix? I don't think many people use it anymore since 50k and weight 4/5 are basically the same thing. Besides, weight 4/5 and traxxas and lubix are all very similar and traxxas is the cheapest... so....yeah...


----------



## Rhezner (Dec 15, 2015)

*Lubiks and other rubiks cube lubricants are super overpriced*

For 10cc of Lubix silicone it is 20$, I know it has been said many times but 50cc of traxxis is about 6$ on amazon, and that is already marked up a bunch. I don't see why anyone would want to buy the "special" lube when you can get a lifetime supply for 6$, You could even buy the 2 different viscosity options and make your cube feel the way you want it to. 

Its the free market, why would people pay money to a company that charges orders of magnitude more for what is effectively the same stuff. But lubix and other overpriced lubes seem so popular.

Does anyone actually feel a huge difference between the two?


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 15, 2015)

Rhezner said:


> For 10cc of Lubix silicone it is 20$, I know it has been said many times but 50cc of traxxis is about 6$ on amazon, and that is already marked up a bunch. I don't see why anyone would want to buy the "special" lube when you can get a lifetime supply for 6$, You could even buy the 2 different viscosity options and make your cube feel the way you want it to.
> 
> Its the free market, why would people pay money to a company that charges orders of magnitude more for what is effectively the same stuff. But lubix and other overpriced lubes seem so popular.
> 
> Does anyone actually feel a huge difference between the two?



Well it does come with a fancy syringe and all..... but yes traxxas is cheaper but some ppl only want a little bit of lube and not that much. Besides no one uses lubix anymore cos its too expensive, ppl use cubicle silicone lube now which is wayyyy cheaper but still not as cheap as traxxas but it comes in small amounts. Also u cant get traxxas for $6 it's like $8-10.

oh and btw pls search in the search bar bcos there is a whole thread for this so yeah...


----------



## Rhezner (Dec 15, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-5137-...p/B000BOLVFI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 15, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> Also u cant get traxxas for $6 it's like $8-10.



The price for Traxxas right now on Amazon is $6.19. Including tax, it's less than $7 total. The usual price is just over $7 in any case, which is what I bought it for. Additionally, you can buy a set of 50k, 30k and 10k for $15 only.

EDIT: Actually, the usual price is $8 on Amazon (acc. CamelCamelCamel), but I've never seen it for that much myself.


----------

